# Help sexing Auratus



## keckcy (May 12, 2011)

Need help sexing my Auratus. I hear calling from them all the time but cant pinpoint which is male and female. Also this is my first time trying to post pictures and its being difficult so bare with me. Thanks 

1

















2

















3

















4

















5

















6


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

It may be just me, but your pictures aren't showing up.


----------

